# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Сливки, сметана, творог, соус. Полезные советы.

## Irina

*Сливки, сметана, творог, соус. Полезные советы.*

Два кусочка сахара, предварительно растворенные в небольшом количестве уксуса, могут заменить в соусе белое вино.

Если добавить в сметану немного молока, она не свернётся в подливе.

Сыр, сливочное масло, колбаса сохраняют в фольге свой вкус и аромат, так как к ним нет доступа воздуха и они не впитывают посторонние запахи.

Тёрку, на которой вы собираетесь натереть сыр, смажьте растительным маслом. От этого сыр не будет склеиваться, а тёрку легче вымыть.

Летом молоко можно дольше сохранить без холодильника, если бутылку, обернутую мокрым полотенцем, держать в кастрюле с холодной подсоленной водой.

Молоко не скиснет, если при кипячении положить в него кусок сахара. Оно вскипит быстрее и не подгорит.

Молоко не «убежит» при кипячении, если края кастрюли смазать жиром.

Вкусное топленое молоко можно получить, если вскипевшее молоко сразу же вылить в чистый, сполоснутый горячей водой термос и подержать 6-7 часов.

Натуральный йогурт в рецептах можно заменить нежирной сметаной.

Если творог оказался кислым, смешайте его с равным количеством молока и оставьте на час. Затем творог откиньте на марлю и дайте молоку стечь.

Чтобы засохший сыр снова стал мягким, его нужно положить в холодное молоко на некоторое время.

Чтобы сохранить брынзу подольше – заверните ее в тряпку, посыпанную сверху солью.

Чтобы брынза приобрела особо приятный вкус, вымачивайте ее в холодной воде.

При отсутствии взбитых сливок, их можно заменить некислой или подслащенной сметаной. Что бы она взбивалась лучше и дольше держала форму, добавьте в сметану немного сырого белка.

----------


## Sanych

> Два кусочка сахара, предварительно растворенные в небольшом количестве уксуса, могут заменить в соусе белое вино.


Вот без соуса бы заменить 




> Если добавить в сметану немного молока, она не свернётся в подливе


Я так понял в магазинах сразу о нас заботятся 




> Молоко не «убежит» при кипячении, если края кастрюли смазать жиром.


Просто весёлый вулкан в кастрюльке будет

----------


## Irina

Забыла ещё про один хороший совет))  Для того, чтобы молочная каша не пристала к дну кастрюли, нужно в кастрюлю налить чуть-чуть  холодной воды, *обязательно закипятить её* и только после этого влить в неё молоко. Много лет делаю именно так и никогда не возникало проблем отмыть потом кастрюлю, в которой варилась молочная каша.

----------


## Sanych

А я когда варю макароны, наливаю в кастрюлю ложку, мож чуть больше,  растительного масла. Они тогда не слипаются и если промыть после варки вообще отлично выглядят.

----------

